# Three family members accused of trying to kill one's policeman husband appear in cour



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Three people accused of trying to kill a Virginia Beach police officer, including the man's wife, brother-in-law, and mother-in-law, made their first appearance in front of a judge Monday morning after spending the weekend in jail, where they'll remain for now.

Previous Coverage:
*Investigators say Va. Beach Police officer's wife and in-laws tried to kill him*
A murder plot unraveled quickly Friday morning when an off-duty Virginia Beach police officer successfully fought off three family members attempting to smother him. 
Apparently, the man's wife, identified as 33 year-old Michelle C. DeAngelis, had invited her mother, identified as 66 year-old Rosemary Elling, and her brother, identified as 38 year-old Hanns Peter Herzog, into the home she shared with her husband on Thursday night.
According to police, they waited there for the man to get home from work and to go to sleep. Later that morning, he awoke to find all three of them attempting to smother him.
He successfully fought all three off, retrieved a firearm, and held them at gunpoint while he called 9-1-1 and waited for assistance.
All three suspects have been charged with Attempt Murder and Conspiracy to Commit Murder. They remain in the Virginia Beach Correctional Center without bond.
No motive for the attack or murder attempt was postulated. Virginia Beach Police declined to release the name of their officer who was involved, citing the fact that it was a case of domestic violence.


----------

